# 'noatime' on / (root) partition?

## Rottweiler

Gentoo came with  the 'noatime' option in /etc/fstab on the root (/) partition.

```
# /etc/fstab

/dev/hda8   /  ext3  noatime  0 0

```

 Is this a good thing? Never seen such before.

----------

## WhyteWolf

it's not a bad idea ... it's basicly for performence

http://www.tldp.org/LDP/solrhe/Securing-Optimizing-Linux-RH-Edition-v1.3/chap6sec73.html

heres a link on what it actauly does

----------

## Rottweiler

I can see where that might improve performance considerably.

----------

